# Valley Forge PA Slot Car Show



## clarendox (Dec 11, 2013)

Saturday 
January 25, 2014
10 am - 2pm 

Location:
Oaks Fire House
260 Green Tree Road
Phoenixville PA 19456
10 a.m. - 2 p.m.

General Admission $5 / person - KIDS UNDER 16 FREE
Door Prizes!
Tables $25 each
(2 or more tables – helper is FREE; 1table – helper $5.) 
Dealer setup begins at 8 a.m..
Early Bird Entry 8A-10A - $15 each person.

Contact for Table Availability
Jason Buckwalter
222 Forrest Ave.
Norristown PA 19401
(610) 564-8405
[email protected]


----------

